# Electric Fatboy



## drward45 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I have a Specialized Fatboy about 2 years old. Has anyone converted a Fatboy to electric? 

I ride in the Big Bear Lake area in California.

Dana


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

You should probably ask that on the E-Bike section of mtbr.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Velobike said:


> You should probably ask that on the E-Bike section of mtbr.


Double what he said, ebike stuff is not safe on the main forums.

Moderator, please move thread to ebikes.


----------



## ohlott (Dec 20, 2009)

drward45 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a Specialized Fatboy about 2 years old. Has anyone converted a Fatboy to electric?
> 
> ...


Pm sent


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Look at electricfatbike.com; Karl has more information than you'll ever read on fat bike conversions.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

You may want to look at access before pulling the trigger. I believe most of the Big Bear and SB mountains are FS land. That will mean you can only ride moto trails (there are some cool ones, though) and you're not allowed on the nonmotorized singletrack.

-Walt


----------

